# breakingl in fountian pen nib



## Rolland (Dec 3, 2011)

I think I read somewhere on this site the proceedure to break in a fountian pen nib but for the life of me I can not find it. Could anyone point me in the right direction.


----------



## edman2 (Dec 3, 2011)

Go to the Library and click on General Reference and I think you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## Rolland (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks it was right in plain sight, just as I suspected


----------

